

Saturday morning cartoons and hackathon (Chicago, Nov. 3) - ccg
http://CerealAndCode.com/

======
tathagatadg
_It's not "Hey I have a great idea and maybe a nerd will build it for me."_

 _If you're a "just pontificating about stuff" bizdev, this isn't for you._

Kudos for saying this aloud!

------
fumar
Hhmmm.. I live off wells, like cereal, cartoons, and finishing stuff. Sounds
like fun. I have a weekend project for a dog walking site I might work on.

------
leeoniya
hmmm, i _do_ need to get stuff done and i _also_ enjoy cartoons with cereal so
considering going. i'm just wondering how much will actually get done between
munching, chatting and cartooning.

~~~
bpatrianakos
then maybe I'll see you there and remind you to get back to work

~~~
leeoniya
i tend not to listen to people when drunk on cereal and cartoons in the AM,
though. just a heads up.

~~~
bpatrianakos
Haha fair enough. I did buy a ticket though so maybe I really will see you get
drunk on cereal and cartoons. I hope they play Aqua Teen Hunger Force. I got
excited when I saw one of the Moononites on the Eventbrite page.

------
beatpanda
Aw man, this sounds great. Who wants to do one in San Francisco?

~~~
dstorrs
Sign me up. Email's in my profile if you're serious.

